

Ask HN: iPad 3G-Is Apple ripping-off money from it's loyal customers? - swdev

1) Why use micro SIM on iPad? While apple might give innocent answer of moving to latest technology? Sure there is more to it.<p>2) Why is Apple hell bent on ripping off customers and make BIG RICH (AT&#38;T) company even richer ? For Eg. use of different sim card (micro sim) and force customers into buying another sim card data plan. Making iPad 3G AT&#38;T exclusive for time being<p>3) Why would any device with 3G SIM not have telephone and SMS? This is insane !!<p>4) Why is Apple penalizing there loyal customers and early adaptors? For Eg. When they introduced iPhone it did not have 3G while all other smart phones had 3G. Again iPad does not have camera but I am sure later versions of iPad will get camera. While it is clear with camera in iPhone 4G that they already have technology to get camera on iPad.<p>WTF is happening Steve Jobs !! I am not sure what you are doing is Ethical.
======
frognibble
Although Steve's reality distortion field is strong, it is not strong enough
to force people to purchase a device that they do not want.

~~~
swdev
Apple just sold 1 million iPads.... It looks like everyone is feeding Apple
monopoly. Microsoft seems much better than Apple at this point.

------
brk
Give me a break, this is such a poorly executed rant.

If the 3G iPad has value to you, then purchase it. If it does not have value
to you, don't purchase it.

The SIM card is hardly an issue worth getting worked up over, there are
already work-arounds for this, and the most likely reason for micro-sim is
that this is what future products (iPhone 4G) will use. So it appears the iPad
is just the first device to support a new SIM form-factor. Yawn.

The data plan for the iPad is also cheaper and more flexible than the iPhone
data plan. If that means it doesn't support telephone/SMS functions, that is
fine with me. I didn't get my 3G iPad to be a phone anyway.

BTW, early adopters are almost ALWAYS penalized, especially with Apple it
seems. They know this, and yet they willingly buy the products.

The disgruntled consumer tilting at windmills anti-Apple rage shtick has
gotten EXTREMELY tired.

------
angrycoder
Just because something isn't designed to your spec doesn't make it unethical.

